# Vacation Guard "Timeshare Plus" insurance coverage may not be available to you...



## theo (Dec 1, 2015)

I have historically purchased this coverage each year as a "hedge" against the loss of use of our timeshare weeks in the event of unexpected medical situation or family emergency, etc. Since all of our timeshares are within the U.S. and all are within driving distance, the potential "loss" I've sought to insure against is not air fares and lodging, etc., but the maintenance fees pre-paid for weeks unable to be used. We have never filed a claim (knocking on wood), but have always figured that a $200 bet to cover nearly $5k in lost maintenance fees was / is a bet I am willing to place. Just tried to "re up" today for 2016 --- and that's where my story gets a bit strange...

On October 28, 2015 Vacation Guard insurer has reportedly been changed from TransAmerica to "Berkshire Hathaway Travel Protection" (whatever on earth *that* may be). Apparently, this change requires the approval of each individual state regulatory agency in order for coverage to be offered / available to residents of that state.

Bottom line is that as of right now, I cannot buy this insurance *at all*, since my state has yet to issue whatever "approval" of BHTP is required. I don't even know if the new "flavor" of coverage from "BHTP", if ultimately approved at all by my state, will cover maintenance fee loss (the one and only cost loss that I seek to insure against). 

Just mentioning this in case *you* unexpectedly find yourself in the same boat of attempting to renew a Vacation Guard "Timeshare Plus" policy, purchased for numerous successive prior years, perhaps just expecting the customary and usual premium increase but finding instead that the policy is currently not available *at all*. If / when later available for purchase, it may also very well be an entirely different animal not even worth purchasing in the first place (that's yet to be determined). For us, if the new "BHTP flavor" policy doesn't cover maintenance fee loss, then it's essentially worthless (to us, anyhow), regardless of the premium cost. YMMV.


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 1, 2015)

Oh. no! I always get this as well to cover our maintenance fees! I talked to someone there last year and he said because the premiums had been rising so much he was going to design a plan that had graduated rates depending on how many weeks a person owned instead of just spreading the costs amongst all customers no matter what they owned. 

I am going to check the website, but I think you actually have to wait until January 1st to obtain a policy.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 1, 2015)

I was not aware of this change.


----------



## theo (Dec 1, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> <snip> I am going to check the website, but I think you actually have to wait until January 1st to obtain a policy.



In my experience over some years, that was never the case. I always obtained (and paid for) the policy well in advance of the commencement of the new calendar year, getting a coverage period for the full calendar year approaching.

If your state is one for which "approval" has not yet been obtained, you'll likely discover that obstacle if / when you attempt to proceed on the web site. That's exactly how I first discovered that something was clearly amiss. That being said, the required approval has (reportedly) already been obtained from many states.

"Approval" aside, what I *really* want to know is *exactly* how "Berkshire Hathaway Travel Protection" coverage differs from what was formerly an insurance company policy. 
When I think of "Berkshire Hathaway", I somehow think of Warren Buffet, venture capital, etc. --- not actual insurance. I guess we shall see...


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 1, 2015)

I went on the website and it said it is not active or doesn't exist for NYS. UGH! 

Are there any other companies that insure timeshares? I wonder if CSA does?


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 1, 2015)

I dug this up- something I book marked a long while ago. Anyone know anything about this plan? It looks like it was connected to CSA but not sure....

http://www.csatravelprotection.com/benefitTimeShare.do


----------



## theo (Dec 2, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> I dug this up- something I book marked a long while ago. Anyone know anything about this plan? It looks like it was connected to CSA but not sure....
> 
> http://www.csatravelprotection.com/benefitTimeShare.do



There are (...or were) certainly lots of different trip / travel insurance plans available out there; through Allianz, CSA and multiple others. The unique feature of the "Timeshare Plus" plan offered within Vacation Guard is / was that it covers (...or at least *used to* cover) lost maintenance fees in emergency situations.  I don't recall previously seeing other policies which offered this particular very specific coverage; thank you for this CSA reference, which certainly warrants further examination and research. I don't yet have any idea what the new "Berkshire - Hathaway Travel Protection" product actually offers, but I am frankly *not at all* optimistic. 
Investor return focused  Berkshire Hathaway as a profit seeking enterprise simply does not give me much of a "warm and fuzzy feeling" as a consumer.  

For us, owning and using six consecutive weeks, multiple lost maintenance fees due to unexpected last minute emergency situation(s) would be the most significant financial hit in interrupted travel plans. For us, everything else travel-related would be relatively painless to just absorb. YMMV.

I see that there is a toll free phone number (866-321-3001) embedded in _*very*_ small print within your (undated) material. When time permits, I will try to call and hopefully gain more information to see if this policy still even exists at all, in which states (and through whom) it might be available, what maximums it might inherently impose on m.f. coverage --- and the policy premium. If you manage to learn any of this info first, sharing same here for the benefit of others would certainly be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 2, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> Oh. no! I always get this as well to cover our maintenance fees! I talked to someone there last year and he said because the premiums had been rising so much he was going to design a plan that had graduated rates depending on how many weeks a person owned instead of just spreading the costs amongst all customers no matter what they owned.
> 
> I am going to check the website, but I think you actually have to wait until January 1st to obtain a policy.



This insurance has never been open to NY State residents. I joined several years ago -they took my premium money - but when I read the information about the policy I realized they would not honor any claim from me as NY was excluded. 

I contacted them and they refunded my money.


----------



## theo (Dec 2, 2015)

GrayFal said:


> This insurance has never been open to NY State residents. I joined several years ago -they took my premium money - but when I read the information about the policy I realized they would not honor any claim from me as NY was excluded.
> 
> I contacted them and they refunded my money.



It's a real curiousity to me that the identical insurance policy and coverage might be available to residents of some states, but not others. Whassup with that?

Presumably, it has something to do with "approval" of the insurer by state insurance commission or similar regulatory body, but is still tough to comprehend.


----------



## SMHarman (Dec 2, 2015)

theo said:


> It's a real curiousity to me that the identical insurance policy and coverage might be available to residents of some states, but not others. Whassup with that?
> 
> Presumably, it has something to do with "approval" of the insurer by state insurance commission or similar regulatory body, but is still tough to comprehend.


Bingo. State's Insurance Commissioners. All of them get to assess and opine on the financial solvency of the insurer. Insurance is a state not federal matter. Think about how medical insurers could not sell across states. 

So same poilcy. Different insurance carrier (check book / reserves) that need to be approved 50 times over and in DC. 

Never know it might be available in NYS with the new carrier.


----------



## Jason245 (Dec 2, 2015)

theo said:


> It's a real curiousity to me that the identical insurance policy and coverage might be available to residents of some states, but not others. Whassup with that?
> 
> Presumably, it has something to do with "approval" of the insurer by state insurance commission or similar regulatory body, but is still tough to comprehend.


Don't get me started. .Florida is one if the only states where you can't buy an extended car warranty from another state (like toyota care) online and save  big money ... grrrr

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 2, 2015)

theo said:


> There are (...or were) certainly lots of different trip / travel insurance plans available out there; through Allianz, CSA and multiple others. The unique feature of the "Timeshare Plus" plan offered within Vacation Guard is / was that it covers (...or at least *used to* cover) lost maintenance fees in emergency situations.  I don't recall previously seeing other policies which offered this particular very specific coverage; thank you for this CSA reference, which certainly warrants further examination and research. I don't yet have any idea what the new "Berkshire - Hathaway Travel Protection" product actually offers, but I am frankly *not at all* optimistic.
> Investor return focused  Berkshire Hathaway as a profit seeking enterprise simply does not give me much of a "warm and fuzzy feeling" as a consumer.
> 
> For us, owning and using six consecutive weeks, multiple lost maintenance fees due to unexpected last minute emergency situation(s) would be the most significant financial hit in interrupted travel plans. For us, everything else travel-related would be relatively painless to just absorb. YMMV.
> ...



This one- the link I provided- covers maintenance fees. And-yes- certainly- when I get a chance to call I will relay any info I get here. I use CSA for timeshare rentals and other trips, but I have never used them for this type of insurance as I was already using Vacation Guard.


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 2, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> This one- the link I provided- covers maintenance fees. And-yes- certainly= when  get a chance to call will relay any info I get here. I use CSA for timeshare rentals and other trips, but I have never used them for this type of insurance as I was already using Vacation Guard.



What I was trying to say above is that Vacatiin Guard will take your money but does not provide coverage to people in NY. (Do you live in NY as your information states?)

When you call them, see if you are in fact eligible. If not, request a refund. 
My money was returned to me. '


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 2, 2015)

GrayFal said:


> What I was trying to say above is that Vacatiin Guard will take your money but does not provide coverage to people in NY. (Do you live in NY as your information states?)
> 
> When you call them, see if you are in fact eligible. If not, request a refund.
> My money was returned to me. '



OMG! Really? Thanks! I have been buying it all these years for nothing?! That is crazy! I am going to have to call them- it is weird because I had that whole conversation with them about the rates rising and so forth. They knew I lived in NY. This is nuts! I wasted an awful lot of money! I guess it was a good thing I didn't need to make a claim!


----------



## theo (Dec 2, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> This one- the link I provided- covers maintenance fees. And-yes- certainly- when I get a chance to call I will relay any info I get here. I use CSA for timeshare rentals and other trips, but I have never used them for this type of insurance as I was already using Vacation Guard.



I just called CSA at the above referenced phone number and have learned that:

1. Their policy which includes coverage of timeshare maintenance fees is currently called "Guest Protect".
2. The policy is travel date specific (not annual) and you must specify in advance the dates and m.f. amount you seek to "cover" at the time of application / purchase. 
Premium is presumably determined accordingly. 
3. Reportedly available to residents of *all* states (...yes, including NY).
4. Almost 50% more expensive than my former *annual* plan with Vacation Guard, but still under $300.

This might work for us since *our* travel involves six *consecutive* weeks. May not be particularly useful or applicable for those taking multiple, disjointed trips however.

I have not yet reviewed the "covered reasons" for trip interruption coverage; supposedly being sent to me shortly by email. I did not proceed with acquiring the policy --- and won't do so until such time as I have received and closely reviewed those "covered reasons".


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 2, 2015)

I also called CSA, but the rep said the only timeshare coverage they have is through arrangements with certain exchange companies and not with private timeshare owners! Hence that link I came upon. Hmmm.....I guess I have to make another call since Theo got different information.

I also called Vacation Guard and they said that people who reside in NY were covered under all the past policies, just not under the new ones issued starting this October by Berkshire Hathaway. Those do not cover NY residents as of now.

When I did a Guest Protect quote online it came out to $89 for my two consecutive weeks. I also would have a third week to insure. But, actually, my Vacation Guard coverage had been up to over $200 this last year.


----------



## bellesgirl (Dec 2, 2015)

*What about RCI exchanges*

Does CSA cover exchanges or just maintenance fees to your home resort?  

Determining "Use Years" gets complicated with exchanges and even more complicated now with RCI allowing combining and extending.  I just got off the phone with Vacation Guard, the old company and the new one, to determine who would cover my upcoming RCI exchanges should I need to cancel. 

I am going on a seven week RCI exchange trip in 2016 which uses some weeks from 2014 and some from 2015. Apparently I am covered on the old policy for my 2014 weeks and would have to buy a new policy for the 2015.  I also found out my old annual policy is actually good for two years and will cover my 2014 weeks until November 2016.  I am not sure it is worth $300 at this point to cover 2015 since I can restore my trading power for $89 per week and would only lose the exchange fees. 

If you are confused, that's ok, because so am I.


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 2, 2015)

I just sent an email to CSA to clarify if they have a timeshare plan or not since the rep I talked to said they do not have this plan.


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 2, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> I also called CSA, but the rep said the only timeshare coverage they have is through arrangements with certain exchange companies and not with private timeshare owners! Hence that link I came upon. Hmmm.....I guess I have to make another call since Theo got different information.
> 
> I also called Vacation Guard and they said that people who reside in NY were covered under all the past policies, just not under the new ones issued starting this October by Berkshire Hathaway. Those do not cover NY residents as of now.
> 
> When I did a Guest Protect quote online it came out to $89 for my two consecutive weeks. I also would have a third week to insure. But, actually, my Vacation Guard coverage had been up to over $200 this last year.


Interesting info from Vacation Guard. Not what I was told and as I said, they refunded my money when I brought it to their attention. It was a great policy as it covered I believe up to 90 days/13 weeks of TSing a year.


----------



## theo (Dec 2, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> I just sent an email to CSA to clarify if they have a timeshare plan or not since the rep I talked to said they do not have this plan.



Fwiw, my clear understanding from my conversation with CSA this morning was that while they do not specifically have a "timeshare plan", per se, their "Guest Select" policy is supposedly one of broad based coverage that also includes timeshare maintenance fees if / when specified in advance by dollar amount and date. I did not ask (or care) about "exchanges". I am quite certain that this is exactly what was expressed to me, although less certain that was was expressed to me was factually correct. 

I have received (but have not yet reviewed) the "covered reasons" (for trip interruption or trip cancellation) email from CSA, but it was accompanied by a very explicit prohibition against posting / duplicating that material elsewhere, so I cannot and will not "copy and paste" that material onto these TUG forums.


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 3, 2015)

theo said:


> When I think of "Berkshire Hathaway", I somehow think of Warren Buffet, venture capital, etc. --- not actual insurance.



Well, this is indeed actual insurance.  One of Berkshire Hathaway's largest businesses is insurance.  The most well known insurance company under their umbrella is GEICO.  Berkshire is not into venture capital.  Buffett primarily buys or takes large positions in well established businesses.


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 3, 2015)

My husband has life insurance from Berkshire Hathaway.


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 3, 2015)

theo said:


> Fwiw, my clear understanding from my conversation with CSA this morning was that while they do not specifically have a "timeshare plan", per se, their "Guest Select" policy is supposedly one of broad based coverage that also includes timeshare maintenance fees if / when specified in advance by dollar amount and date. I did not ask (or care) about "exchanges". I am quite certain that this is exactly what was expressed to me, although less certain that was was expressed to me was factually correct.
> 
> I have received (but have not yet reviewed) the "covered reasons" (for trip interruption or trip cancellation) email from CSA, but it was accompanied by a very explicit prohibition against posting / duplicating that material elsewhere, so I cannot and will not "copy and paste" that material onto these TUG forums.




It's amazing how different reps at CSA and Vacation Guard have given out different information. The CSA rep I spoke to said they do not cover maintenance fees, just other things associated with the timeshare vacation, like airfare.

And- the Vacation Guard person specifically told me NY'ers were covered in the policies prior to Berkshire Hathaway. I checked my policy and do not see any exclusions for residents of NYS. In fact, under "Who Is Eligible for Coverage" it states '...anyone who takes a covered trip, pays for the plan and is a citizen of the USA".

Not for anything, our name and address are on the policy and I don't think if we had a claim and they suddenly said a resident of NYS is not covered it would hold up in court, since it shows they issued the policy knowing we lived in NYS. Anyway- doesn't matter now. The year is over. Now need to see if can do anything for next year!

UGH! Keep us posted, Theo!


----------



## theo (Dec 3, 2015)

I have scrutinized the entire "Description of Coverage" for the CSA "Guest Protect" insurance policy, number G-330CSA.
The first thing I must point out is a verbatim quote for residents of some specifically identified states (among which mine is not listed, so I have not dug any deeper):
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Notice to residents of AK, GA, SD, OH, LA, CO, MN, WA, WY, IN, *NY*, KS, OR, TN. This document is for informational purposes only. To obtain your state specific insurance policy, please call (866) 999-4018 or visit http://www.csatravelprotection.com/certpolicy.do"
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The DESCRIPTION OF COVERAGE is 51 columns in total, printing out to 18  pages. You'll have to obtain and review the full document for yourself directly from CSA (just as I did, with a single phone call). Meanwhile, noteworthy is language quoted verbatim below, in directly pertinent part, from column 11, defining "Payments":

"*PAYMENTS means the cash, check, credit card amounts paid for your Trip, including but not limited to reservation costs, timeshare exchange fees, ownership dues (not including the cost of your vacation ownership) and maintenance fees. * {there are then a few more sentences, addressing "Points" as "currency"}.

So, it certainly seems plain enough to me that maintenance fees *are* indeed covered by this particular policy --- unless those enumerated states initially mentioned somehow have exceptions to that clear language. *That* particular state-specific detail you will have to independently obtain and ascertain on your own.

I hope this helps. I for one am not going to get involved with Vacation Guard / "Berkshire Hathaway Travel Protection" until such time as they get *all *of their "pending state approval" matters completely straightened out (...and maybe not even then, quite frankly).


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks, Theo! I am waiting for the email response from CSA since I was told they do not have this type of insurance for private timeshare owners (in any state), just for some exchange companies' clients.


----------



## theo (Dec 3, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> Thanks, Theo! I am waiting for the email response from CSA since I was told they do not have this type of insurance for private timeshare owners (in any state), just for some exchange companies' clients.



That input certainly contradicts the current content of the CSA "Guest Direct" (policy number G-330CSA) provided to me just yesterday directly from CSA and quoted verbatim here (see above) earlier this morning in directly pertinent part. In fact, the rep on the phone yesterday offered to sell me the policy right then and there, which I promptly declined until having first had an opportunity to thoroughly review the *Description of Coverage*, successfully accomplished since then.

It will be interesting to see what reply you receive to your email inquiry (if indeed you receive a reply at all). Please let us know.


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 3, 2015)

I didn't get the email reply yet, but I decided to call again in the meantime and this time a rep. told me that the Guest Protect policy- G-330CSA- is not for timeshare owners! I didn't understand her explanation of exactly who the policy was for. What the? I told her what the policy stated and she still insisted it didn't cover timeshare owners- something about a commercial policy!

She started to tell me that the Guest Protect policies were what I would want until she realized after speaking to someone else that they are only offered to exchange companies' clients- just as the guy I spoke to yesterday had stated.

Then she told me that the maintenance fees would be covered under their Custom Policy- I forgot to ask for the policy number- and she quoted me $77.05 for my first week (insuring $800- my maintenance fee) and my other two consecutive weeks at $115.10 (insuring $1600 for the two other maintenance fees).

I asked her to email me the plan details. I don't think the reps understand much about timeshare ownership.


----------



## dominidude (Dec 3, 2015)

http://www.usatoday.com/story/trave...credit-card-travel-insurance-policy/14241701/

http://www.creditcards.com/credit-c...ncellation-trip-interuption-policies-1276.php

If you pay for travel expenses using the right credit card, you may already be insured without having to pay extra for it.

Paying maintenance fees gives you the right to an interval of time at a resort, therefore, it seems that payment would qualify as a covered travel expense for which you may be reimbursed in a covered event (weather, sickness, etc).


----------



## theo (Dec 3, 2015)

dominidude said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/story/trave...credit-card-travel-insurance-policy/14241701/
> 
> http://www.creditcards.com/credit-c...ncellation-trip-interuption-policies-1276.php
> 
> ...



No disrespect intended, but I believe that your speculation is without merit in specific regard to maintenance fees, which certainly are not in any possible orbit or interpretation a "travel expense". It is instead a cost associated with ownership, much like any other (i.e., non-timeshare) condo owner fees.

This indisputable fact is precisely why most trip cancellation / interruption policies are essentially useless in regard to covering timeshare maintenance fees. 
*Unless* such fees are specifically identified as an eligible "payment" within the policy, they simply do not fall under the "travel expense" coverage umbrella. 

I commend your optimism and, as they say, "hope springs eternal" --- but it just simply ain't so, despite the fact that we might all *like* for it  to be otherwise.


----------



## theo (Dec 3, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> I didn't get the email reply yet, but I decided to call again in the meantime and this time a rep. told me that the Guest Protect policy- G-330CSA- is not for timeshare owners! I didn't understand her explanation of exactly who the policy was for. What the? I told her what the policy stated and she still insisted it didn't cover timeshare owners- something about a commercial policy!
> 
> She started to tell me that the Guest Protect policies were what I would want until she realized after speaking to someone else that they are only offered to exchange companies' clients- just as the guy I spoke to yesterday had stated.
> 
> ...



Truly puzzling (not to mention contradictory) feedback, in view of the policy description words (again, quoted verbatim in directly pertinent part) ...*"including but not limited to reservation costs, timeshare exchange fees, **ownership dues** (not including the cost of your vacation ownership) **and maintenance fees*." 

Not much about that very specific language would seem logically applicable "only to exchange company clients". 
Moreover, belonging to RCI, II, DAE, TPI, SFX, etc., by definition, constitutes being an "exchange company client" (...and *so what*, anyhow?).  

P.S. mpumilia: If you want to send me a PM with your email address, I will gladly forward to you, in its' entirety, the exact material which was provided to me yesterday directly by CSA.  These folks seem more badly informed and confused on the phone than RCI "vacation counselors" ---and *that's* certainly a dubious achievement.


----------



## dominidude (Dec 3, 2015)

theo said:


> No disrespect intended, but I believe that your speculation is without merit in specific regard to maintenance fees, which certainly are not in any possible orbit or interpretation a "travel expense". It is instead a cost associated with ownership, much like any other (i.e., non-timeshare) condo owner fees.
> 
> This indisputable fact is precisely why most trip cancellation / interruption policies are essentially useless in regard to covering timeshare maintenance fees.
> *Unless* such fees are specifically identified as an eligible "payment" within the policy, they simply do not fall under the "travel expense" coverage umbrella.
> ...



This is an interesting point of view, but possibly wrong.

I called my citi card benefits department, and this is what they said.

1) Maintenance fees are considered a lodging expense, and therefore are covered.

2) You must get to your destination via common carrier transportation (bus, plane, ferri, etc) and you must have purchased the common carrier transportation ticket on the credit card. Funnily enough, rental cars are considered a gray area, and considered common carrier transportation on a case by case basis. Without a common carrier transportation ticket, the trip cancellation/interruption insurance is not activated.

I point blank asked them how can maintenance fees be not considered a lodging expense. While Theo is right that the maintenance fee is an ownership cost, I think that the argument that maintenance fees are an ownership costs * for the purposes of lodging * would ultimately win the day. After all, we are giving money to a resort for the purpose of staying at that resort during vacation time. If that's not a lodging expense, what is?


----------



## theo (Dec 3, 2015)

dominidude said:


> <snip>  After all, we are giving money to a resort for the purpose of staying at that resort during vacation time. If that's not a lodging expense, what is?



I guess I can and will simply wish you luck with any future claim filed and sincerely hope (but do not for one moment believe) that you would ultimately prevail. Are the good folks at Citi able and / or willing to provide you with any documented reference, or was this just phone conversation utilizing the Socratic method of discussion?  

Owner maintenance fees support the physical infrastructure (pool, hot tub, associated pumps, heat, A/C, furniture, groundkeeping, appliances, plumbing, doors & windows). 
They usually (not always --- ME and CA are among noteworthy exceptions) also include property taxes. Property insurance is also part of the maintenance fees. 
On site management is of course also paid from interval owner maintenance fees, as are contributions to the facility's financial "reserves". 

If you could succeed in making a "lodging expense" case regarding maintenance fees with a credit card issuer, in a claim filed as an interval *owner*, I would readily tip my cap to you and gladly and promptly stand both corrected and humbled. However, I won't be holding my breath in the meantime while waiting for that to ever occur.


----------



## dominidude (Dec 3, 2015)

theo said:


> Owner maintenance fees support the physical infrastructure (pool, heat, A/C, furniture, groundkeeping, furniture, appliances). They usually (not always, ME and CA being among the exceptions) also include property taxes. Also property insurance. On site management is also paid from maintenance fees.



So does any money received by the resort, including rentals,no?

As a matter of fact, most of my resorts mix owner paid dues with rental money to pay for the expenses you enumerate (pool, AC, etc).

You said 


theo said:


> Unless such fees are specifically identified as an eligible "payment" within the policy, they simply do not fall under the "travel expense" coverage umbrella.



I would say that unless such fees are specifically listed as ineligible, they would seem to properly be a covered lodging expense of a trip cancellation/interruption insurance policy.

In any case, you seem to be saying that the credit cards' policies would provide cover when renting a timeshare, but not when staying at a timeshare you own. That seems a little illogical.

Now, let see how many timeshare owners tired of paying for their maintenance fees without getting any use of them try to cheat their credit card companies into paying those maintenance fees :rofl:


----------



## theo (Dec 3, 2015)

dominidude said:


> So does any money received by the resort, including rentals,no?
> 
> As a matter of fact, most of my resorts mix owner paid dues with rental money to pay for the expenses you enumerate (pool, AC, etc).
> 
> ...



Sorry, but I'm admittedly now failing to extract much logic or sense from your above quoted "stream of consciousness" and disjointed, incomplete fragments of thought. 
I do not claim to know about credit card policies on maintenance fees. What I clearly stated (and now repeat once again) is simply that *I do not believe that you (or anyone else) will succeed in reclaiming lost maintenance fees from any credit card issuer*. No more, no less. You are certainly free to believe something different. 
That's absolutely fine; reasonable people can always reasonably agree to disagree. 

Good luck filing a claim with a credit card issuer for lost maintenance fees if that particular scenario should ever arise for you as a timeshare owner.
Meanwhile, I choose to acquire timeshare-specific insurance coverage, as obtained (without yet filing any claims) for a fair number of years now. YMMV.


----------



## Jason245 (Dec 3, 2015)

theo said:


> Sorry, but I'm admittedly now failing to extract much logic or sense from your above quoted "stream of consciousness" and disjointed, incomplete fragments of thoughts.
> I do not claim to know about credit card policies on maintenance fees. What I clearly stated (and now repeat once again) is simply that *I do not believe that you (or anyone else) will succeed in reclaiming lost maintenance fees from any credit card issuer*. No more, no less. You are certainly free to believe something different.
> That's absolutely fine; reasonable people can always reasonably agree to disagree.
> 
> ...



My Philosophy - Self Insure.  If you can't afford to lose the MF, you probably shouldn't own a TS.


----------



## theo (Dec 3, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> My Philosophy - Self Insure.  If you can't afford to lose the MF, you probably shouldn't own a TS.



I don't disagree --- and I can certainly "afford" to lose all of my maintenance fees in any given year and experience no perceptible pain whatsoever, *but*...

Six consecutive weeks of timeshares, 1500+ miles away from home, involves nearly $5k in m.f.'s each year. If I can (as I do) insure against a $5k loss for well under $200 out of pocket, that's a bet I will gladly place all day, any day, every day. "Self insure" is just an empty phrase; it's not money or hard numbers. YMMV. To each their own.


----------



## Jason245 (Dec 3, 2015)

theo said:


> I don't necessarily disagree --- in concept --- and I can most certainly "afford" to lose all of my maintenance fees in any given year with no pain, *but*...
> 
> Our six consecutive weeks of timeshare use, 1500+ miles away from home, involves nearly $5k in m.f.'s each year. If I can (and I do) insure against a $5k loss for well under $200 out of pocket, that's a bet I will gladly place all day, any day, every day. "Self insure" is just a phrase, not money or numbers. YMMV. To each their own.



You are paying 4% for that (way to much IMHO). 

Instead consider the following, your MF/Week looks like ~$833.... have a backup plan where you  try to rent those weeks at last minute bargain price of ~700/week (if feasable). 

End result - you lose ~$1k instead of 5k.

Other option (depending on what you own) is try to change reservations for the last couple of weeks and rent others, try to rent all, or if they can be deposited in some exchange company.

I just think that a lot of these peace of mind products are waste of cash... and pure profit.


----------



## theo (Dec 3, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> You are paying 4% for that (way to much IMHO).
> 
> Instead consider the following, your MF/Week looks like ~$833.... have a backup plan where you  try to rent those weeks at last minute bargain price of ~700/week (if feasable).
> 
> ...



Personal opinions, viewpoints and approaches vary and I respectfully acknowledge yours, although I certainly do not share it.  

I place a very high value on my *time* --- and I can afford to do so. The *only* reason we would not use our much anticipated consecutive fixed units / weeks would be due to a last minute family or medical emergency. In *neither* instance would I have (or want to spend) *any* time to pursue last minute rentals, nor do I have *any* interest whatsoever in (late and therefore highly devalued) deposits for future "exchanges" (which I would likely have neither the time nor the interest to utilize later anyhow). 

Again, to each their own. I'll gladly pay for that insurance all day, any day, every day knowing full well that if we can't use the time due a last minute emegency, I need only file a claim (later, at *my* convenience) to recoup 100% of lost maintenance fees for that trip. I guess everyone is different and certainly insurance is nearly always a sunk cost (or a "waste of cash" in your words) --- until you need it and have to use it, of course. Just my personal perspective (...and my cash). As always, YMMV.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 3, 2015)

So Theo ... you rent me YOUR Sea Gardens unit and I rent YOU my Santa Barbara unit ...

Would both of us be covered under "lodging" with the travel insurance as long as each of us gets makes a $100 profit?


----------



## Jason245 (Dec 3, 2015)

theo said:


> Personal opinions, viewpoints and approaches vary and I respect yours, although I certainly don't share it.
> 
> I place a very high value on my *time* --- and I can afford to do so. The *only* reason we would not use our much anticipated consecutive fixed units / weeks would be due to a last minute family or medical emergency. In neither case would I have (or want to spend) *any* time to pursue last minute rentals, nor do I have *any* interest whatsoever in (late and therefore highly devalued) deposits for future "exchanges" (which I'll likely have neither time nor interest to utilize anyhow).
> 
> Again, to each their own. I'll gladly pay for that insurance all day, any day, every day knowing full well that if we can't use the time due a last minute emegency, I need only file a claim (later, at *my* own convenience) to recoup 100% of all lost maintenance fees. I guess everyone is different and certainly insurance is nearly always a sunk cost (or a "waste of cash" in you words) --- until you need it and have to use it, of course. Just my own personal perspective (and it's my cash). As always, YMMV.



Does this coverage also cover airfare, or just your MF?


----------



## theo (Dec 3, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> Does this coverage also cover airfare, or just your MF?



Comprehensive policy, with standard and usual coverages for trip and travel costs (pre-paid air, train, hotel deposits en route), lost or delayed baggage, medical and dental, rental car damage, emergency assistance and transportation, accidental death and dismemberment (pays out only $100K to *die*, however). 

Maintenance fee coverage is just an aside, available only within a relatively small number of offered policies --- hence this thread, which I originally started. 

Still sound like a "waste of cash" to you? I've spent (although certainly not every day) more than $200 on some *dinners* for two. Again, YMMV.


----------



## Jason245 (Dec 3, 2015)

theo said:


> Comprehensive policy, with standard and usual coverages for trip and travel costs (pre-paid air, train, hotel deposits en route), lost or delayed baggage, medical and dental, rental car damage, emergency assistance and transportation, accidental death and dismemberment (pays out only $100K to *die*, however).
> 
> Maintenance fee coverage is just an aside, available only within a relatively small number of offered policies --- hence this thread, which I originally started.
> 
> Still sound like a "waste of cash" to you? I've spent (although certainly not every day) more than $200 on some *dinners* for two. Again, YMMV.



Assuming it fully covers your 5K of MF and ~$1k of air travel And lost prepaid rental car cost and gives you rental car coverage as a primary, it might be worth it for two people. (6-7k of prepaids + other benefits) for $200 of coverage (comming in at under 3% of trip cost). 

The crappy policy from HGVC doesn't cover cancelation and is pretty crappy post departure policy...


----------



## theo (Dec 3, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> Assuming it fully covers your 5K of MF and ~$1k of air travel And lost prepaid rental car cost and gives you rental car coverage as a primary, it might be worth it for two people. (6-7k of prepaids + other benefits) for $200 of coverage (comming in at under 3% of trip cost).



Value is in the eye of the beholder, I guess. I'm much more comfortable putting this bet down than that amount of cash onto a casino table. To each their own...


----------



## Jason245 (Dec 3, 2015)

theo said:


> Value is in the eye of the beholder, I guess. I'm much more comfortable putting this bet down than that amount of cash onto a casino table. To each their own...


This is actually why I own hgvc. .. the cancel policy is very flexible and my ability to change reservations Is right up to day before... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 3, 2015)

Here is the response I got to my email:

Dear Ms. Pumilia,

 Thank you for your email.  Unfortunately, we no longer administer the ProtectMe and ProtectMe Plus plans that are offered on the link below. This policy was offered by Marriott Vacation Club, with whom we no longer have any affiliation.  If you wish to insure your timeshare vacation, we would be able to offer coverage on our Custom and Custom Luxe Plans, which are available at the following link:



http://www.csatravelprotection.com/plan-details



If you have any further questions, please contact our Customer Service Department at 800-348-9505, and a representative will be happy to assist you.



Regards,



CSA Travel Protection
G-100CS-NY

OK. So, low and behold,  I received the Custom Plan details (G-100CL NY is what was attached- not G-100CS NY as stated in email)and no specific mention of maintenance fees or exchange fees in the plan details, so I sent them another email questioning this and am yet again awaiting another response.


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 3, 2015)

dominidude said:


> So does any money received by the resort, including rentals,no?
> 
> As a matter of fact, most of my resorts mix owner paid dues with rental money to pay for the expenses you enumerate (pool, AC, etc).
> 
> ...



I'm with Theo on this one and when you deal with insurance everything has to be specifically spelled out or you are, quite frankly, screwed. That is why in some policies the reimbursement of maintenance fees are spelled out and in others they are not. It's for a reason. CSA, for example, has a separate policy specifically for rentals- including private timeshare rentals (which I purchase quite often). Their other policies would not cover a private rental. The Devil is in the Details.

In any event, according to your previous post the only way the credit card company would supposedly cover the maintenance fees is if you take public transportation and I drive to my timeshares so it wouldn't work for me anyway.


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 3, 2015)

theo said:


> Personal opinions, viewpoints and approaches vary and I respect yours, although I certainly don't share it.
> 
> I place a very high value on my *time* --- and I can afford to do so. The *only* reason we would not use our much anticipated consecutive fixed units / weeks would be due to a last minute family or medical emergency. In neither case would I have (or want to spend) *any* time to pursue last minute rentals, nor do I have *any* interest whatsoever in (late and therefore highly devalued) deposits for future "exchanges" (which I'll likely have neither time nor interest to utilize later anyhow).
> 
> Again, to each their own. I'll gladly pay for that insurance all day, any day, every day knowing full well that if we can't use the time due a last minute emegency, I need only file a claim (later, at *my* convenience) to recoup 100% of lost maintenance fees for that trip. I guess everyone is different and certainly insurance is nearly always a sunk cost (or a "waste of cash" in your words) --- until you need it and have to use it, of course. Just my personal perspective (and my cash too). As always, YMMV.



I'm exactly the same. I paid vacation guard last year $200 to insure my 3 weeks of timeshares. Then I also paid CSA another premium (forget the amt) to insure my XMAS timeshare rental that is coming up.


----------



## theo (Dec 3, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> Here is the response I got to my email:
> 
> Dear Ms. Pumilia,
> 
> ...



Seems like a "non-responsive response", if the plan covering timeshare maintenance fees is actually *none of the above* anyhow, but is instead the "Guest Protect" policy (G-330CSA, a copy of which which I have sent to you in its' entirety via the email address which you provided to me by PM). That's precisely what CSA provided to me, just yesterday. Maybe things have changed  --- overnight.  

I can't say that I'm getting a particularly warm and fuzzy feeling from these CSA folks when the identical questions asked on the phone seem to yield very different (and often contradictory) answers, depending on who fields the question. Reminds me of days of yore when I actually had the patience to talk to clueless RCI reps on the phone --- those days are certainly *long* gone now.


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 3, 2015)

It's crazy but I am on a mission now to get this straightened out!


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 3, 2015)

So, after a number of phone calls and looking over the plans, it does seem that CSA covers timeshare vacations, including maintenance fees. You can go on their website to look at the plan for your particular state of residence.

http://www.csatravelprotection.com/

There is the basic Custom plan (G-100CS)and they also have another one called the Custom Luxe (G-100GL) plan that covers a little more.

I have attached the basic plan PDF. Each week of timeshare ownership for the year has to be insured separately. In the event of a cancellation for a COVERED reason, the maintenance fees would be reimbursed. You can see this stated under the Payment Definition section.

I was told you can insure each vacation week before the maintenance fees have been paid if you know what your costs will be. You can take out the insurance anytime before the vacation.I like to take out my insurance as soon as possible so as to insure that no medical conditions could arise before the vacations that would make them ineligible for the trip cancellation coverage due to the preexisting condition issue.

They do not insure points.

*As for the Guest Protect Policy that Theo was told about, there is still some confusion about whether the purpose for this policy was more for rentals, but I was told it is suitable for timeshare ownership, but is a "Final Payment" policy. 

From their website-(Final payment is the last pre-paid payment (prior to departure) of the most expensive part of the trip, unless the main air arrangements are added last. "Main air arrangements" refer to air to/from the main destination compared to tickets for a side trip during the vacation.)

This one I do not understand so I will be sticking to the Custom Plan for insurance.


----------



## dominidude (Dec 4, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> I'm with Theo on this one and when you deal with insurance everything has to be specifically spelled out or you are, quite frankly, screwed. That is why in some policies the reimbursement of maintenance fees are spelled out and in others they are not. It's for a reason. CSA, for example, has a separate policy specifically for rentals- including private timeshare rentals (which I purchase quite often). Their other policies would not cover a private rental. The Devil is in the Details.
> 
> In any event, according to your previous post the only way the credit card company would supposedly cover the maintenance fees is if you take public transportation and I drive to my timeshares so it wouldn't work for me anyway.



If the credit card company tells me that they'll provide trip cancellation/interruption insurance, including lodging, as long as as I purchase a common carrier transportation ticket to the destination, I take them at their word. 

Timeshare weeks are lodging, I just dont see how it could be interpreted differently. Also, my take on the their use of the word "lodging" seems to me to include not just timeshares maintenance fees, but private home rentals, even houseboats. 

Of course,  if you want absolute piece of mind, using the insurance provided by the credit card would probably not be your cup of tea. After all, you are paying (next to) nothing, and you usually get what you pay for.

I will be definitely taking my chances on the insurance provided by the credit card and will report back the outcome if I ever need to file a claim.  I bought all my timeshares for $0 and their maintenance fees are very manageable, so I am not about to overpay for insurance if I dont need to.


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 4, 2015)

dominidude said:


> If the credit card company tells me that they'll provide trip cancellation/interruption insurance, including lodging, as long as as I purchase a common carrier transportation ticket to the destination, I take them at their word.
> 
> Timeshare weeks are lodging, I just don't see how it could be interpreted differently. Also, my take on the their use of the word "lodging" seems to me to include not just timeshares maintenance fees, but private home rentals, even houseboats.
> 
> ...



I get what you are saying, but YOUR take on what lodging expenses are reimbursable and what the credit card insurance company's TAKE on it could be two different things when it comes time to file a claim. But - I don't blame you for just relying on the credit card insurance- you don't seem to have much to lose. From a very brief check of some of my credit cards, none of them offers the lodging insurance that yours does(not that THAT insurance would help my situation), but I am going to check into it a little further.

My Citicard Dividend World only covers common carrier transportation- no mention of lodging whatsoever.Looks like most of my other cards don't even have trip cancellation coverage.

For me, it would bother me to lose my maintenance fees. I don't want the hassle of trying to rent it out the last minute and in worse case scenarios it could be too late to deposit the week.

And-For me- I am not using common carrier transport, so the insurance your credit card co. provides wouldn't cover my lodging according to what you posted.


----------



## ilene13 (Dec 10, 2015)

GrayFal said:


> This insurance has never been open to NY State residents. I joined several years ago -they took my premium money - but when I read the information about the policy I realized they would not honor any claim from me as NY was excluded.
> 
> I contacted them and they refunded my money.



I have had this insurance for years and until 4 months ago we lived in Western New York.  They accepted my money and paid an $800 claim last April.


----------



## theo (Jan 26, 2016)

Since I originally started this thread, I thought I'd provide some updated information obtained just today.

A VacationGuard rep had contacted me directly through TUG about a month ago, in response to his having seen this TUG thread. In the midst of a family medical emergency occurring at that time, I neglected to follow up with him, but I also shared the contact info with a close friend and fellow timeshare owner. 
My buddy called me today after speaking directly with that same Vacation Guard rep this morning. He learned and confirmed the following info:

VacationGuard insurance, now under the aegis of Berkshire - Hathaway, will "return" as an insurance product for timeshare owners residing in *all 50* states, *but...*

At this particular moment in time, today, said policy coverage is *not yet* available to residents of three specific states, apparently until such time as the appropriate state regulatory agencies render their official approval (at some indeterminate point in time). Those three states are *Massachusetts, New York and Virginia*.

That's all I know. My buddy will apparently be notified by this VG contact when a VacationGuard policy once again officially becomes available in Massachusetts. 
I asked him to share that notification when received, but that won't help him (or me) to update the VacationGuard "approval" status for NY or VA residents.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 26, 2016)

theo said:


> Since I originally started this thread, I thought I'd provide some updated information obtained just today.
> 
> A VacationGuard rep had contacted me directly through TUG about a month ago, in response to his having seen this TUG thread. In the midst of a family medical emergency occurring at that time, I neglected to follow up with him, but I also shared the contact info with a close friend and fellow timeshare owner.
> My buddy called me today after speaking directly with that same Vacation Guard rep this morning. He learned and confirmed the following info:
> ...



Thanks for the update. I live in New York. I think I will go with the CSA insurance once hubby confirms his vacation dates with his employer.


----------



## wackymother (Jan 27, 2016)

I just saw this thread. I am a resident of NJ. 

I had the Vacation Guard coverage for just one year, last year. When I bought it, the phone rep said it would cover only exchanges made AFTER I bought the Vacation Guard product. I figured I would start buying Vacation Guard every year, so going forward it would work out. The coverage cost $159 for the year. 

This year, I did not receive a reminder to renew, so I went to look and saw that Berkshire Hathaway had taken over the product. I called and the price has now DOUBLED to something like $320 for the year. In addition, the phone rep said that only vacations for 2016 would be covered--that is, if I used my own 2016 week at my own timeshare, that trip would be covered. But if I went on an exchange vacation using TPUs associated with an uncovered year, that would not be covered.

So if I were to go on an exchange this year, but I had made the exchange two years ago using, say, 2014 TPUs, that would NOT be covered. 

I tussled with the rep a little bit, saying that it would be awfully difficult for them to determine where the underlying TPUs for an exchange had come from, since TPUs could be extended over and over. He said their analysis department would have no trouble dealing with that. 

I said, "But your company would have an excuse to deny every claim, because every exchange I make will probably be tainted with pre-2016 TPUs for years to come."

He said, "We're not in the business of denying claims."

I didn't buy the insurance.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 27, 2016)

wackymother said:


> I just saw this thread. I am a resident of NJ.
> 
> I had the Vacation Guard coverage for just one year, last year. When I bought it, the phone rep said it would cover only exchanges made AFTER I bought the Vacation Guard product. I figured I would start buying Vacation Guard every year, so going forward it would work out. The coverage cost $159 for the year.
> 
> ...



Wow. Crazy.


----------



## theo (Jan 28, 2016)

*Thoughts and theories...*

I certainly can't speak to the knowledge level of phone reps for VacationGuard (or anyone else), but my own recent personal experience with CSA frankly leads me to wonder whether some phone reps even know what they are talking about in the first place. Reminds me of RCI, where different reps often provide different answers...

VacationGuard overtly claims to be the original creator of insurance for timeshare owners 20+ years ago; I personally dunno. However, with their brand new affiliation with Berkshire - Hathaway, it *might* just be that there is a learning curve for phone reps and / or an unwillingness (or perhaps even a *contractual prohibition*) to cover or honor weeks (or exchanges) which *preceded* the 2015 / 2016 switch to a brand new insuror. I dunno and don't claim to know, but it's a possibility, no? 

If you want the name of (and direct contact info for) the VacationGuard executive who contacted me through TUG last month (he is certainly much higher level than any phone rep with whom you'll ever speak), send me a PM (not an email) and I will provide that contact info to you by return PM (not via email). I will not openly post his name or contact info here in the TUG forums however, as it is *not* my goal or intention to in *any* way advocate for (or provide free advertising for) VacationGuard.


----------



## wackymother (Jan 28, 2016)

theo said:


> VacationGuard overtly claims to be the original creator of insurance for timeshare owners 20+ years ago; I personally dunno. However, with their brand new affiliation with Berkshire - Hathaway, it *might* just be that there is a learning curve for phone reps and / or an unwillingness (or perhaps even a *contractual prohibition*) to cover or honor weeks (or exchanges) which *preceded* the 2015 / 2016 switch to a brand new insuror. I dunno and don't claim to know, but it's a possibility, no?



I'm sure there is a steep curve for the phone reps. The rep I got even put me on hold for quite a while so he could contact the underwriting department and make sure he had given me the correct info about the underlying week used for the exchange...he came back and said yes, he had been correct. 

He was confused and he acknowledged it. He said that most of the policies they had been selling had been through working directly with specific resorts or systems. I was trying to explain how RCI exchanges work and that didn't really help. 

In my case, I only have two timeshares and my outlay for maintenance is well under $2K per year, so it's not worth it to insure for $300 per year. As soon as the rep told me the new cost, I knew I wasn't going to go for it. And I looooove insurance!


----------



## theo (Jan 28, 2016)

wackymother said:


> <snip> In my case, I only have two timeshares and my outlay for maintenance is well under $2K per year, so it's not worth it to insure for $300 per year.
> As soon as the rep told me the new cost, I knew I wasn't going to go for it. And I looooove insurance!



The "exchange game" (deposits, extensions, combined TPU's, etc.) could confuse *anyone*, surely including insurance phone reps with little or no timeshare experience.  
Frankly, I'm surprised that *any* insurer would choose to get involved at all with the complexity of insuring "non-owned" weeks (...yes, I realize that there must be an underlying owned week in the mix *somewhere* to have obtained an "exchange" in the first place). I suppose that from their perspective "business is business".

The potential loss of any non-refundable pre-paid travel costs (e.g., planes, trains, lodging en route, etc.) is of course also a big factor to consider when weighing the cost / benefit of insurance --- not just maintenance fees. I don't own in or travel to Hawaii or Thailand, to cite just two specific examples, but I would be inclined to bet that travel cost to those places from the East Coast where I (...and you) live would surely at least equal (and most likely *far* exceed) maintenance fee costs.

I'm not "peddling" or endorsing insurance from VacationGuard or anyone else, but merely pointing out that coverage is for much more than *just* maintenance fees.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 13, 2016)

I just went on the Vacation Guard website and it allows me to go in and put in NY and quotes me a timeshare plus quote! 

Here is my itinerary:

6/5-6/12 -timeshare

7/24 - 8/7-timeshare

$300 insurance quote

I then went on CSA and put the above in- have to do each trip separately

I added insurance for Quebec City rental which is 6/2-6/5
and a XMAS rental in NH for 12/23-12/26 and it came out to approximately $349 altogether with the timeshare trips.

Last year my vacation guard timeshare insurance was about $200 for the year and I thought that was high.

So both in the ballpark. The issue is now- is either of these worth it? And what is up with the vacation guard site if as Theo said they don't cover NY residents yet it comes up with no issues on the website?

I am not sure what to do or what alternatives there are besides these. I am only interested in trip cancellation insurance. The total of all these is about $3600.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 13, 2016)

I just checked Allianz and they have a yearly plan, though trip cancellation is only for $2000. Still it runs $248 and covers all trips for the year. The policy does not specifically state reimbursement for timeshare maintenance fees like CSA's does.

And it doesn't include the Canada trip- just domestic.

Ugh! I can't decide what to do.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 13, 2016)

So I decide to call Allianz and the rep sounded hesitant about the maintenance fee reimbursement and then says it would be covered- though not in writing specifically addressing maintenance fees like in the CSA policy. Then she says it is $249 flat rate for the year. Domestic and international- doesn't matter.Then, I go back on the website and it tries to quote me instead of just showing a flat rate fee like before when I was on the site and the quote comes out  $498 this time!!! I giues it was $249 per person!

Then I call Vacation Guard and the rep says they now cover NY and says because I have 2 different resorts and it is a total of 3 weeks they have to quite each maintenance fee statement separately and it comes out to $299 per week! Then the rentals would be separate quotes.What the?!!!

Tried calling CSA and on hold forever and hung up.

What the heck is going on?!!


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 14, 2016)

Finalized everything today. The last couple of times I called CSA a rep. immediately answered the phone and they were all helpful.

Bottom line - I insured our 3 weeks of timeshares and 3 night rental in Canada (which precedes one of the weeks) for a total of $200.00 with 2 comprehensive plans. I did not insure my 3 night rental in NH during XMAS because it wasn't worth $58 to insure what would be a loss of $218 (this according to the resort's cancellation policy).

Still a bit expensive but to me worth the peace of mind that I won't lose the maintenance fees should something happen last minute.

Glad that's over with.


----------



## Lglen119 (Mar 19, 2016)

*It's still just fine*

I've been a long term VacationGuard user.  They have paid multiple claims for me over the years.  they have always covered my M&T exposure.   And now, their service team is better than before.   I get answers I can understand quickly. They have even pointed out where I can read important things in the policy wording, which I like to do.  Like dues, exchange and banking.  I don't get a sales schmooze, but real answers to serious questions.   And they are the only timeshare plan I know that includes ID theft monitoring, (not just ID assistance) which I sign up for and use, so this benefit alone has saved me and my wife another $300 a yr, even without any travel.   I'm going to keeping using what works.


----------

